# Vacuum Hose Diagram



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I just rebuilt a 91 Maxima (SOHC V6, SE). I need to find a comprehensive diagram (that is legible) routing the vacuum and water lines under the plenum.
Any ideas? - Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.phatG20.org

go there, download service manual for a '94 Max. use the VG30E section for it. should be all you need.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> www.phatG20.org
> 
> go there, download service manual for a '94 Max. use the VG30E section for it. should be all you need.


Link didn't work for me matt


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

*link didn't work*

Link didn't work for me either. I tried going to phat.org, but couldn't find another concerning problem


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

oops..
www.phatg20.net


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

*Great tip!*

Thanks Matt - great suggestion. Side note to anyone attempting to print out diagram - it doesn't print well on a 8 1/2 x 11 sheet. It needs an 11 x 17 printer to be legible. But again, many thanks!


----------



## g00se (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thanks*

I'm new to the forum and had taken my '91 Sentra down to for inspection. Apparently the
mechanic hit one of the vacuum hoses when he was finishing up, as I later noticed a miss that
gradually got worse, but it surely didn't seem like a cylinder not firing. 
I looked at the fuel injection system and around it at all the hoses, and sure enough, one was off; reconnected and I thought that was it. It seems my hoses must have been on the verge
of wasting away, as I found a couple of hoses that were starting to crack. Brilliant me had hoses pulled off of everything before I knew what I was doing. 
Anyway, the diagrams showed the proper routing of the hoses and she has new vacuum hoses and runs fine now.
Thank you very much.


----------

